# Sabre drive belt



## whobdah (Nov 2, 2009)

After tackling starter problems, I am feeling courageous enough to try to replace the drive belt before it breaks. The drive belt has been loosening up so it's time to change. I bought the replacement belt, but before I go out there to start work, I hoping for some advice before I take on the task. I know it is hydrostatic, and probably under tension. Getting the deck off is never enjoyable, but to get to the belt, it's gotta come off. I can't really see the belt, so I don't know what's I'll be getting into. Any advice? How hard will this be?


----------

